# Blends - Favs and DIY



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

So blends.

I was kind of trying to explain this to my mother earlier who has just found out she lives along the road from the person who runs (or is involved with) James Gourmet roasters in Ross-On-Wye (which is where I grew up but now live in Leeds)

Anyway, they have a few very interesting blends on their site, which my mother is going to bring up for my birthday in a few weeks.

I bought her an Aeropress for Christmas so she's not getting into coffee a bit (I'm so proud!)

I was using the analogy of a blend being like a recipe of ingredients which bring different flavours in. As opposed to a single origin which is just like one ingredient that has specific flavours you desire.

I find the blends from JG really interesting as they seem different from the norm (or what I have often seen) of your kind of Brazilian/Columbian/Sumatra blends.

They have blends with chocolaty Brazilians and fruity Ethiopians so I'm intrigued to say the least.

So, what are your favourite blends?

And what about DIYing your own blend? do you need to match roast profile to ensure even grind and extraction?

I roast my own stuff so haven't really done much blending, but thinking of giving it a try if the JG stuff is any good.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I know I post it a lot but my favourite blend:

https://cartwheelcoffee.com/misspent-youth-v16.html

As an espresso base for milk drinks it's one of my favourites, has the lovely funky blueberry that you get from an Ethiopian natural but balanced with a very forward milk chocolate smooth taste. The berry kick comes in the aftertaste.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> I know I post it a lot but my favourite blend:
> 
> https://cartwheelcoffee.com/misspent-youth-v16.html
> 
> As an espresso base for milk drinks it's one of my favourites, has the lovely funky blueberry that you get from an Ethiopian natural but balanced with a very forward milk chocolate smooth taste. The berry kick comes in the aftertaste.


 That's similar to the JG one although not quite as complex (not sure of the benefit of the extra complexity)

I might have to get some Ethiopian beans to try this!


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

catpuccino said:


> I know I post it a lot but my favourite blend:
> 
> https://cartwheelcoffee.com/misspent-youth-v16.html
> 
> As an espresso base for milk drinks it's one of my favourites, has the lovely funky blueberry that you get from an Ethiopian natural but balanced with a very forward milk chocolate smooth taste. The berry kick comes in the aftertaste.


 thanks just bagged some - free shipping to. Love a fruity coffee in milk


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> I know I post it a lot but my favourite blend:
> 
> https://cartwheelcoffee.com/misspent-youth-v16.html
> 
> As an espresso base for milk drinks it's one of my favourites, has the lovely funky blueberry that you get from an Ethiopian natural but balanced with a very forward milk chocolate smooth taste. The berry kick comes in the aftertaste.


 This sounds rather nice


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

Just started this Cartwheel blend. No frills website, no frills packaging, but a thrilling coffee. Can see this being a go to coffee for me. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CoolingFlush (Aug 4, 2019)

I will join in with the hijack of this thread to share my experience of Cartwheel Misspent Youth!
After I saw it recommended on the forum as a 70% / 30% blend of my two favourite coffee countries I was pretty keen, having recently got through several kg's of both Brazilian and Ethiopian single origin coffees.

£21/kg delivered, ordered on 30/1, received on 3/2, roast date 27/1.

Although it looked nice, I immediately replaced the lined paper bag it came in, with a ziplock valved bag. The first thing that struck me was the mix of 'normal' sized flat beans and absolutely tiny round beans!








Then the smell - a potent waft of peanutty, creamy, blueberry natural-ness.

I got a ballpark decent shot out of it on the second go, and to me it immediately tasted bright and sunny like a typical Ethiopian coffee, despite being 70% Brazilian. Throughout last week though, it has taken me a bit of effort to get it perfect (another characteristic I associate more with Ethiopians).

As espresso it is vibrant, and has all the bright, berry-like acidity of a typical Ethiopian natural (redcurrant, raspberry?) but tempered by an extra bit of sweetness and body. You really do get the best of both the origin beans, without it being a compromise. To me it tastes a bit like a Brazilian with more interesting acidity, or an Ethiopian with a more creamy body.









As a flat white, the same tart berry taste comes across much more like blueberry - soft and 'powdery' but fruity. It seems to add an extra creamy-ness to milk drinks. On the back of the packet it states "a fantastic base for all your favourite milk drinks".

???


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

catpuccino said:


> I know I post it a lot but my favourite blend:
> 
> https://cartwheelcoffee.com/misspent-youth-v16.html
> 
> As an espresso base for milk drinks it's one of my favourites, has the lovely funky blueberry that you get from an Ethiopian natural but balanced with a very forward milk chocolate smooth taste. The berry kick comes in the aftertaste.


 I received my beans on Thursday after your recommendation. Managed to dial in quite quickly. Wow, can really taste the blueberry, doesnt really work for me in espresso, and too fruity in my go to flat white. Really enjoying it in my cappuccino/latte. Thanks for the recommendation ? also free postage, win win


----------



## ChrisHills (Apr 25, 2016)

I tasted this coffee in The Bean coffee shop in Beeston. I loved it so much it is my go to Cappuccino coffee.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Well I'm glad others are enjoying it!

I don't drink it as espresso so can't comment on that but the milk experience is fantastic. Blueberry muffin but the acadity you might get from a SO is tempered by the Brazilian. The 30% really shines through more than you might imagine.

I don't have any at the moment...might have to fix that...


----------



## Bowie92 (Jan 6, 2020)

Well this has convinced me, my order is in for some Misspent Youth.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Finally got my bag of formula 6 from James Gourmet today and it was pretty awesome! 
Incredible flavour, so powerful even through milk. I think I may have to drink it as a single it's that strong!


----------



## CoolingFlush (Aug 4, 2019)

I see that James only offer 250g bags - the best thing for freshness I suppose, but it takes away the usual saving you can get by buying kg's. At £5 for 250g I shouldn't be grumbling though!


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

CoolingFlush said:


> I see that James only offer 250g bags - the best thing for freshness I suppose, but it takes away the usual saving you can get by buying kg's. At £5 for 250g I shouldn't be grumbling though!


 They do recommend 250g bags for that reason. There is a way to get a slight discount for 1kg, just ask them ?


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> Finally got my bag of formula 6 from James Gourmet today and it was pretty awesome!
> Incredible flavour, so powerful even through milk. I think I may have to drink it as a single it's that strong!


 Sounds awesome.

As espresso i assume based on your comment? Have you tried it as a v60 or aeropress?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

matted said:


> Sounds awesome.
> 
> As espresso i assume based on your comment? Have you tried it as a v60 or aeropress?


 Yes as espresso/flat white.

It definitely has a greater range of flavours compared with what I usually have (own roasted SO)

I don't have a v60 so carb try that and currently view the aeropress as a waste of good beans as I can't get anything drinkable out of it!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

matted said:


> They do recommend 250g bags for that reason. There is a way to get a slight discount for 1kg, just ask them ?


 I think I might ask them to send me a kilo. I have a vacuum packer so can vac and keep them a while.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

General-S-1 said:


> I received my beans on Thursday after your recommendation. Managed to dial in quite quickly. Wow, can really taste the blueberry, doesnt really work for me in espresso, and too fruity in my go to flat white. Really enjoying it in my cappuccino/latte. Thanks for the recommendation ? also free postage, win win


 Just ordered 250g myself (and 250 of yellow brick Road) which will hopefully do me til dog and hat sub ?


----------



## struttura.originaria (Nov 20, 2019)

My all the time favourite is the Gardelli: https://shop.gardellicoffee.com/coffees/58-66-cignobianco-signature-blend#/31-size-250gr


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

struttura.originaria said:


> My all the time favourite is the Gardelli: https://shop.gardellicoffee.com/coffees/58-66-cignobianco-signature-blend#/31-size-250gr


 I bet your bored! some people on here use this company I had a blend VERY RARE of me at christmas form North Star was really good, not sure what it was ha


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

catpuccino said:


> I know I post it a lot but my favourite blend:
> 
> https://cartwheelcoffee.com/misspent-youth-v16.html
> 
> As an espresso base for milk drinks it's one of my favourites, has the lovely funky blueberry that you get from an Ethiopian natural but balanced with a very forward milk chocolate smooth taste. The berry kick comes in the aftertaste.


 Could you let me know the recipe you use please? I am struggling to dial in. The best I have got so far is with 17 gm in 45 gms out in 34 seconds. But the coffee does not cut through the milk.


----------



## cwisgween (Jul 29, 2010)

emc2 said:


> Could you let me know the recipe you use please? I am struggling to dial in. The best I have got so far is with 17 gm in 45 gms out in 34 seconds. But the coffee does not cut through the milk.


 Sorry for slightly resserecting this thread, I've been having a similar experience and wondering if you had cracked it? Or if anyone else can recommends a recipe for me to have a go at. Don't get me wrong I've not had a single sink shot, but definitely haven't cracked it yet.


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Sorry, I've had to give up. I'm trying this one which I've found is very consistent https://www.ancoats-coffee.co.uk/store/coffee/single-origin/aldo-parducci-las-brumas/

18gm:38gm in about 33 seconds


----------

